
Fifa: the video game that changed football - joosters
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/dec/21/fifa-video-game-changed-football
======
conradfr
> The best of the set used a so-called isometric camera angle, positioned as
> if looking down on the pitch from one of the stadium’s corners.

I remember playing the first FIFA in '94 on Mega Drive (Genesis). It was
really revolutionary back then, it killed all the other soccer games
overnight.

> The following year’s sequel, Fifa Soccer 95 included club sides from across
> eight different national leagues, including the Premier League.

That deal helped them maintain an advantage other competitors (e.g PES) for a
long time, and still do in a way.

